# Slight hair loss around nose?



## courtney550 (May 23, 2013)

Our puppy Butters is just about 9 months old now. Over the past few months I feel like the hair around the tip of his nose has been slightly thinning, leaving the area a little red and bare. Maybe it's normal or temporary, just thought I'd see what other's opinions were.

Our vet thought he might have a food allergy because of the skin redness around his eyes and nose so we recently switched from feeding him Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy to Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch Grain-Free dog food.

We live in Wisconsin so our climate is extremely cold this time of year. Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Might be a good idea to have a skin scraping done to rule out mange mites.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It looks like he's rubbing it against something.


----------



## courtney550 (May 23, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> Might be a good idea to have a skin scraping done to rule out mange mites.


Hhmm I wonder if mange mites can only affect one area? I hope it's not that. He was just at the vet last week, wouldn't the vet have suspected mange mites?


----------



## courtney550 (May 23, 2013)

Swampcollie said:


> It looks like he's rubbing it against something.


Hhmm he does rub his nose with his paws sometimes.


----------



## DogsFeed.tk (Sep 29, 2017)

unauthorized content


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

DogsFeed.tk said:


> Can you please tell me what you like and didn't like about it please, your ideas is so important to me guys



I have moved this post into your thread about your Blog so you will have all the replies and info in the same thread.


----------

